# 225 OEM exhaust to a 180 quattro



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i've been searching with inconclusive results... 
i know this may be straight forward but i need to confirm before pulling the trigger.... 

is a 225 (quattro obviously) exhaust a direct fit a 180 quattro ?? 

my 180 exhaust has been cut and is bowing at the joint/clamp and has a broken hanger and i have an opportunity to buy an uncut low mile 225 hp exhaust for a great price... from downpipe to tailpipes... 

immediately i was just going to install the section after the cat from the 3 bolt flange back... i'm assuming i'll just need dual exhaust valance and gasket and i'll be good to go... 

thanks in advance 

-jimi 

:beer:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*yep!*

I believe it will work, I'm not familiar of the 180 exhaust system. 

I mean give it a go and see what happens. 

Are you doing this yourself or a muffler guy? 

They should be able to modify something for you.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

i just looked up the gaskets that go between the downpipe and cat... 

i am only using the cat-back section (not the downpipe). 

it looks like there's are only 2 flange types. a square gasket (4 bolts) and a triangular type (3 bolts) 



















i know my 2000 quattro 180 uses the triangle, and i'm confident his also uses the 3 bolt flange... 

i can't imagine anything else being different between the 2 cars... I remember reading all 1.8T quattros, regardless of year or 180 vs 225 use the same cat back from the factory. It's only the downpipes that are different... 

someone please confirm!!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

coachvtt said:


> I believe it will work, I'm not familiar of the 180 exhaust system.
> 
> I mean give it a go and see what happens.
> 
> ...


 assuming the flange is the same i'm doing it myself... if its different i suppose i'll have to take it into a shop :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The hangers should have places to go. Other than that a 225 valence and you should be ok. Is yours a quattro? If you have a fwd I would look at the rear where the Haldex usually is to see if it bends around in a different way


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

both cars are quattro and both exhausts are for quattros... 

edit... 

just called the audi dealer... part #s are the same for the downpipe to cat gaskets (the 3 hole type pictured above) so I think its safe to say this will be a direct bolt on... 
all the aftermarket cat-back systems i've seen use the same hangers for ALL mk1 1.8t quattros.. the only difference being I need the dual cutout valance... 

going to go pickup the exhaust tonight :beer: 

thanks for everyone's replies... i'll update with pics later :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> both cars are quattro and both exhausts are for quattros...
> 
> edit...
> 
> ...


 Sounds good man. Let us know


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

the 180 quattro i believe has one tip. so the set up is the same as the 180 fwd 
id say the whole muffler assembly wont fit, since its too big. 
or i have no idea what ur guys talkin about..


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Mantvis said:


> the 180 quattro i believe has one tip. so the set up is the same as the 180 fwd
> id say the whole muffler assembly wont fit, since its too big.
> or i have no idea what ur guys talkin about..


 i was a little confused at first... 
all 1.8T Quatto's use the same exhaust from the catalytic converter back EXCEPT the 225 quattro, has 2 tailpipes exiting the muffer vesus the one tailpipe that the 180hp quattro has. 

anything FWD uses a different exhaust altogether. 

this thread is comparing quattro to quattro only... 
i'll take side by side pics tonight to clarify :thumbup:


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

You have nothing t worry about, Ive done this on my 180 quattro and all the hangers line up perfectly. The only thing that you might need to do is have an exhaust shop join the 225 exhaust to the 180q downpipe, since the 180q has a smaller pipe diameter, but an easy job for any shop.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

mk1_tt said:


> You have nothing t worry about, Ive done this on my 180 quattro and all the hangers line up perfectly. The only thing that you might need to do is have an exhaust shop join the 225 exhaust to the 180q downpipe, since the 180q has a smaller pipe diameter, but an easy job for any shop.


 strange you say that... i just got back from the dealer to order new gaskets (the 3 hole type mentioned above) and i ordered them for my 2000 180 quattro. then i asked him to look up the 2005 225 quattro... same part number. 

i have the 225 downpipe at home now.. i'll be picking up the gaskets in the morning, and i'm confident it will line up fine...


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

well when i had my 225 exhaust installed i already had the 42dd downpipe. maybe that is why it needed to be modified.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Bumping this old thread to correct some info. The cat section of the 225 is different from the 180Q cat section as the bolt pattern/flange at the front that attaches to the DP is different. This means the gaskets are also different. I found this out while converting my 180Q to a 225 setup. You can't install the 225 catback to the 180Q cats because of pipe diameters being different (welding a sleeve over the smaller 180Q cat output fixed this for me), and you can't install the 225 cats to the 180Q DP for reasons posted above. I hope this clears up any info for anyone that attempts this in the future. Also, the 225 muffler hit the tow hook bracket on my 180Q on rough roads or during hard cornering. I removed the bracket to solve the problem (hope I end up nose out if I land in a ditch! :laugh


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i did the conversion on my car. took the adpter that came with the dp to work reworked it put it on the car fitted the exhaust slid the adpter on it tacked it took it off welded it and bolted all togeather. also modified the rear muffler to


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

1fast2liter said:


> also modified the rear muffler to


Were you the one who cut open the muffler and removed some internals? Also, did your 225 muffler hit your tow hook bracket?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

20v master said:


> Were you the one who cut open the muffler and removed some internals? Also, did your 225 muffler hit your tow hook bracket?


Ya that was me. And no mine never hit the tow hook eaither. Shouldn't hot the inderside os the same as a 225 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

1fast2liter said:


> Ya that was me. And no mine never hit the tow hook eaither. Shouldn't hot the inderside os the same as a 225
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


I thought they were too, but mine hit the tow hook. It was just the lip of the muffler where the two halves are rolled together, but it would only hit on really rough pavement that would cause the exhaust to sway back and forth. Noticeable difference from gutting the muffler? Don't really care about sound, though a little would be nice, but more power. Did you do that the same time you installed the DP? Considering doing it tomorrow on my day off if I can get the car bundled up after my K04/six speed/dual IC/intake mani conversion. TIA.


----------



## turbogregtn (Oct 13, 2009)

if your car is a 180q the 225q exhaust will directly bolt on from the cat back. just need the rear bumper valence for the dual exhaust.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

20v master said:


> I thought they were too, but mine hit the tow hook. It was just the lip of the muffler where the two halves are rolled together, but it would only hit on really rough pavement that would cause the exhaust to sway back and forth. Noticeable difference from gutting the muffler? Don't really care about sound, though a little would be nice, but more power. Did you do that the same time you installed the DP? Considering doing it tomorrow on my day off if I can get the car bundled up after my K04/six speed/dual IC/intake mani conversion. TIA.


No I did the dp first then the exhaust. And yea I noticed more. And I didnt gut it I cut it open by were the tailpipes come out hard to explain but I cut a 6inx6in hole cut tje elbow off and rewelded. Sounds not bad and more power

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

turbogregtn said:


> if your car is a 180q the 225q exhaust will directly bolt on from the cat back. just need the rear bumper valence for the dual exhaust.


Did you read anything I posted? It can be made to work easily, but you can't just put the 225 catback on, unless you want a giant exhaust leak where the 60mm 180Q cats enter the 73mm 225 catback. 



1fast2liter said:


> No I did the dp first then the exhaust. And yea I noticed more. And I didnt gut it I cut it open by were the tailpipes come out hard to explain but I cut a 6inx6in hole cut tje elbow off and rewelded. Sounds not bad and more power


That's what i want to hear. Any chance you can more accurately describe where to cut so Joe Bob at the exhaust shop doesn't mangle the muffler to the point where it can't be used? 6x6 was big enough? In the middle of the two tips or closer to one side vs the other? Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------

